# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Qellimi  i  jetes

## skerdi

Po  e  filloj  kete  bisede  me  humor.   Djali  i  tezes  me  thoshte  gjithmone  se  qellimi  i  jetes  se  tij  ishte  te  gjente  nje  pune  qe  do  t'i  siguronte  jeten  (te  ardhmen) brenda  2  vjetesh.

Po  ju  si  mendoni?   C'eshte  qellimi  i  jetes  per  ju?
Shume  thone  qe  qellimi  i  jetes  eshte  te  gjesh  lumturine,  te  tjere  te  gjejne  zotin,  ca  te  behen  te  pasur

Per  mua  qellimi  i  jetes  tani  per  tani  eshte  te  gjej  qellimin  e  jetes

----------


## KACAKU

Une ne fakt nuk kam asnje qellim serioz jetesor,por mendoj se per shume njerez,qellimi i tyre eshte "pasardhesi"

----------


## mesues

Per te ditur se kush eshte qellimi jetes ne radhe te pare duhet te dime se kush na e dhuroi ate jete.

Mundesite ose variantet jane dy : 

1);njeriu ka ardhur nga hici ashtu si pohon Darwin ne teorine e tij te evolucionit.
2);njeriu eshte krijuar nga nje force inteligjente dhe qellimi i jetes se tij eshte i lidhur ngushtesisht me ''pronarin'' e tij.

Per ata njerez qe besojne evolucionin qellimi i jetes eshte i perqendruar ne gjerat materiale duke i vene interesat shpirterore ne vend te dyte.Si rezultat dhe jeta e tyre eshte e kontrolluar nga deshirat fizike dhe vete keto deshira jane timoni drejtues i jeteve te tyre.

Kategoria e dyte jane ata qe besojne se jeta e tyre nuk ka ardhur nga rastesia .Duke e lidhur faktin qe ekzistojne me idene e nje Krijuesi dhe qellimi i jetes se tyre varet direkt nga mendimi  ose plani qe ka Ai per ta.

Kur nje njeri vendos te kerkoje te dije se cili eshte krijuesi i tij ,dalengadale , ky njeri fillon te kuptoje se cfaredo qe te beje nuk do te kishte kuptim po te mos dinte mire se kush ja dha ate jete qe ai perpiqet ti gjeje qellimin!

----------


## skerdi

Faleminderit  per  postimin,  mesues.   Ide  shume  interesante.

Je  shprehur  me  siper  qe  kur  njeriu  nuk  e  di  kush  eshte  krijuesi,  jeta  e  tij  nuk  ka  qellim.   Per  mua  jeta  nuk  do  te  kishte  qellim  (ose  i  afrohet  me  shume  asaj  teorie)  nqs  njeriu  nuk  beson  ne  krijues,  dmth  kush  beson  ne  teorine  e  Darwin-it.   Per  mendimin  tim  jeta  merr  me  shume  kuptim  kur  njeriu  fillon  te  gjeje  krijuesin,  pavaresisht  se  mund  te  jete  i  lekundur  midis  2  apo  3  teorish.

Sa  per  ata  qe  besojne  ne  zot,  edhe  pse  ne  teori  mund  te  themi  qe  jeta  e  tyre  ke  nje  qellim  te  caktuar,  shume  nga  ata  besojne  symbyllurazi,  dhe  jeta  e  tyre  do  te  thoja  ka  qellim  abstrakt.


Sidoqofte,  mendoj  se  njeriu  ne  pergjithesi  ka  per  qellim  te  gjeje  lumturine.   Disa  e  kerkojne  lumturine  nepermjet  gjerave  materiale  (psh  Darwin),  por  nuk  eshte  e  thene  qe  cdo  gje  eshte  materiale  per  ata.   Darwin-i  psh  kishte  per  qellim  qe  te  zbulonte  nje  teori  te  re  rreth  se  vertetes.   Pavaresisht  se  teoria  e  tij  ka  lidhje  me  boten  materiale,  nuk  mund  te  themi  se  Darwin-i  ishte  materialist  me  plot  kuptimin  e  fjales.

----------


## Estella

Teme interesante kjo, do te doja ta kisha tek temat shoqerore se me duket se ka shume nderlidhje me te. Skerdi, Jam xheloze qe nuk e paskam hapur une kete teme tek temat shoqerore.
Nejse me keni futur ne mendime.

 :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:

----------


## skerdi

Me  fal  Estella  por  nuk  eshte  faji  im  qe  te  dashka  vjerra  me  pak.   lol

----------


## mesues

Me ate qe thashe nuk nenkuptova qe ata njerez qe kane primare ne jetet e tyre gjerat materiale,nuk i vleresojne aspak gjerat shpirterore.Kjo vlen dhe per qellimin e jetes .Une nuk mendoj se ata qe nuk besojne ne zot nuk mund ti japin kuptim jetes se tyre.
Cdo njeri e jeton jeten e tij sipas konceptit te vet ose te rrethanave qe ka pasur dhe ka ne shoqeri.

Ne fakt , ceshtja e qellimit qe duhet te marre jeta eshte dicka me e thelle dhe e nderlikuar se sa duket ne pamje te pare.
Per te kuptuar kete ,duhet te dime se kush jemi ne te vertete, nga erdhem ,dhe me e rendesishmja si jemi projektuar;

1)Per te jetuar 70-80 vjet

APO

2)Per te jetuar pergjithmone 

Nuk jam aspak dakord me teorite e zakonshme te botes qe besimi tek zoti eshte dicka e verber dhe pa fakte.Ne fakt nje besimtar shihet si nje njeri qe eshte gati te mbylle syte para fakteve sepse nuk deshiron te mohoje ekzistencen e zotit.

Ceshtja eshte ne ka apo jo fakte qe zoti ekziston dhe njerezit jane produkt i tij.
Ne qofte se nuk ka fakte dhe e vetmja menyre per te besuar eshte verberisht,atehere nuk kemi pse te humbim kohen me gjera te tilla sepse duhet te shfrytezojme cdo minute te jetes per te fituar kenaqesi te momentit.
Por ne rast se faktet ekzistojne dhe jane te shumta ne numer , atehere ja vlen barra qirane te kerkojme dicka qe shkon pertej asaj qe dime nga jeta e perditeshme.
Dalengadale do te bindim veten me FAKTE se zoti ekziston ,qe ka nje emer dhe interesohet personalisht per cdonjerin nga ne.


JO VETEM KAQ , KESHTU ZBULOJME QE JETA JONE MUND TE MOS KETE NJE FUND ,DUKE NA DHENE MUNDESINE TE GJEJME KUPTIMIN E VERTETE TE SAJ , NJE QELLIM QE NUK MUND TA SHKATERROJE DOT AS VDEKJA.

----------


## GoDdesS KriSeLa

Vetem te arrish te besh pyetjen "Kush eshte qellimi i jetes?" eshte nje hap teper gjigand e i pamatur qe presupozon se jeta e paska nje qellim, gje e cila s'dihet aspak nese eshte e vertete apo jo; (madje personalisht nuk shoh as edhe nevojen me minimale--pasi une e shoh ngritjen e kesaj ceshtje si nje ceshtje personale shpirterore/psikollogjike qe arrin te marre permasa sociale--per t'i atribuar nje qellim jetes.  Co njeri e percakton vete qellimin e jetes se tij. Nje qellim i perbashket me sa di une nuk eshte zbuluar - ky kerkim eshte kerkimi i se te vertetes. Zbulimi i se vertetes eshte ndoshta qellimi grup i njerezimit. 
E rendesishme eshte qe njeriu te jetoje kohen qe i eshte dhene duke i qendruar i vertete vetevetes, mendimeve, ndjenjave dhe kerkesave te tij, duke mos nderhyre dhe cenuar ato te dikujt tjeter.
Ciao..

----------


## mesues

A je e sigurte se e verteta nuk eshte zbuluar?

----------


## Ada

Une dikur kisha qellimin e jetes te  studjoja te behesha dikush e te beja karriere.
Sot per mua QELLIMI I JETES SIME  eshte familja dhe lumturia e gezimi ne familje. Te bej nje jete te thjeshte e mos ja lej mangut shpirtit.
Qe kur kam kuptuar se kush jam e ca dua ne jete kam filluar te jem me sensibile e te jem me e dashur me njerezit e te marr me gjakftohtesi cdo gje qe jeta me sjell sepse c' kemi hequr e dime c'do te heqim s'e dime.
Jetoj momentin 100% se jeta nje eshte dhe mundohem te lej dicka per te ardhmen sepse e ardhmja ndertohet ne themelet e se tanishmes.

Per mua ky eshte qellimi im.
Mbase sju pelqen por une jam e kenaqur keshtu.

Ndihem e lumtur vetem kur familja ime nuk ka probleme e jemi te gjithe te qete.

PS:Skerdi te uroj te gjesh qellimin e jetes  :shkelje syri:  DHE NQS ME LEJON NJE KESHILLE jeta nuk eshte e bukur pa dike prane:-) (besoj se e kupton)...........

Me dashuri Ada!!

----------


## ari32

Secili nga ne ka qellimet dhe piksynimet e tij ne jete qe te arrij dicka,shpesh i realizojme dhe shpesh jo.Po mos valle eshte ky qellimi i jetes,qe te realizojme apo jo disa qellimet tona?
Gjithmone nuk kame per te haruar shprehjen e nje 120 vjecari, kur e pyeten para se te vdiste,se cfare kishte  kuptuar nga nje jete kaq e gjate,dhe pergjigjja ishe,sikur u futa nga njera porte e dhomes dhe po dale nga tjetra.mereni me mend se persa kohe mund ta pershkoni nje dhome.E pra ne momentet e fundit,te gjitha qellimet qe  veme ne jete shkojne ne zero.Arohen.
Kush eshte qellimi qe erdhem ketu,qe nje dite te vdesim?
Duke pare se nje njeri i zakonshem gjate gjithe jetes se tij perdor vetem 1-2% te turit,ivetmi qe perdori 4-5%ishte Ajshtaini ne mos bej gabim.eshte ironi kur shikojme se ka peme dhe kafsh qe jetojne me shume se njeriu,qenia me inteligjente ketu ne toke.

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga mesues_ 
> *Me ate qe thashe nuk nenkuptova qe ata njerez qe kane primare ne jetet e tyre gjerat materiale,nuk i vleresojne aspak gjerat shpirterore.Kjo vlen dhe per qellimin e jetes .Une nuk mendoj se ata qe nuk besojne ne zot nuk mund ti japin kuptim jetes se tyre.
> Cdo njeri e jeton jeten e tij sipas konceptit te vet ose te rrethanave qe ka pasur dhe ka ne shoqeri.
> 
> Ne fakt , ceshtja e qellimit qe duhet te marre jeta eshte dicka me e thelle dhe e nderlikuar se sa duket ne pamje te pare.
> Per te kuptuar kete ,duhet te dime se kush jemi ne te vertete, nga erdhem ,dhe me e rendesishmja si jemi projektuar;
> 
> 1)Per te jetuar 70-80 vjet
> 
> ...



Postim  shume  interesant.   Jam  dakort  me  pothuajse  gjithcka  qe  ke  shkruar.   Edhe  kur  te  kundershtoj,  nuk  kam  per  qellim  te  te  ofendoj.   Eshte  thjesht  tema  e  tille.   Per  nje  ceshtje  te  tille,  shume  shpesh  kundershtoj  edhe  mendimet  e  mia.   Per  sa  kohe  nuk  dime  TE  VERTETEN,  na  duhet  te  provojme  shume  gjera,  perpara  se  ta  pranojme,  ose  te  pakten  te  hedhim  poshte  shume  teori  te  tjera.

Sidoqofte,  kur  vjen  puna  tek  Zoti,  mendoj  se  te  pakten  ne  teori  apo  shkence  nuk  mund  te  vertetohet.   Nuk  eshte  dicka  qe  matet  nga  gjatesia,  pesha,  shija,  etj.   Eshte  dicka  qe  ka  permasa  te  padukshme  per  njeriun  e  zakonshem.   Mbase  do  te  vije  dita  per  te  gjithe  ne  kur  do  ta  shikojme  te  verteten.

Shume  njerez  para  se  te  "vdesin"  thone  gjera  qe  neve  na  duken  te  pabazuara  (e  ke  degjuar  shprehjen,  pleqeria  te  shkallon).   Mbase  keta  njerez  jane  duke  shikuar  ose  ndjere  dicka  qe  ne  "te  zakonshmit"  nuk  shikojme  dot.   Mbase  keta  njerez  po  shikojne  TE  VERTETEN.   Mbase.......

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga mesues_ 
> *A je e sigurte se e verteta nuk eshte zbuluar?*




Une  mendoj  se  edhe  nqs  ka  njerez  qe e  kane  zbuluar  te  verteten,  duhet  te  jene  shume  te  pakte.   Besoj  se  edhe  shume  nga  ata  qe  thone  se  besojne  ne  nje  teori  te  caktuar,  nuk  jane  te  sigurt.   Dmth  edhe  nqs  ajo  teori  eshte  E  VERTETA,  pasiguria  e  ketyre  njerezve  tregon  se  ata  nuk  e  shikojne  TE  VERTETEN.   Po  ti  si  mendon,  eshte  zbuluar  e  verteta.

----------


## skerdi

Nuk  mendoj  qe  inteligjenca  eshte  kusht  i  domosdoshem  per  dike  te  kete  nje  qellim  ne  jete.   Einstein-i  psh  ia  kushtoi  jeten  shkences.   Dhe  i  dha  shume  asaj.   A  ia  arriti  qellimit  valle?   Ai  edhe  trurin  ia  fali  shkences.   Ai  nuk  do  ta  bente  nje  gje  te  tille  nqs  kishte  zbuluar  TE  VERTETEN.

Them  se  njeriu  arrin  nje  qellim  te  caktuar  ne  jete  nqs  nuk  ka  frike  nga  vdekja.   Kur  njeriu  i  afrohet  vdekjes  nuk  mendoj  se  qellimi  harrohet  ose  i  afrohet  zeros.   Ata  qe  harrojne  qellimin  nuk  jane  te  vetedijshem  ose  thjesht  nuk  kishin  ndonje  qellim  ne  jete.   
Per  ata  qe  e  kane  arritur  qellimin,  ata  kane  nje  pleqeri  te  gezuar  dhe  vdekje  te  bukur.   Jane  krenare  per  pasardhesit  e  tyre,  kane  bere  jete  te  lumtur,  kane  dhene  dhe  marre  dashuri,  kane  bo  qejf  si  Ada  (hallall  ta  boft  zoti),  kane  bere  dicka  te  madhe  per  njerezimin,  kane  zbuluar  te  verteten  etj,  etj,  etj.   Secili  ka  standarte  te  ndryshme  dhe  qellime  te  ndryshme.
Per  ata  qe  nuk  ia  kane  arritur  qellimit,  mendoj  se  kane  frike  nga  vdekja.
Ata  qe  nuk  kane  patur  qellim,  jane  disi  te  hutuar.   Nuk  e  kuptojne  pse  po  u  ndodh  cfare  po  u  ndodh.

Une  per  vete  do  te  doja  nje  'Vdekje  te  Embel'.

If  I  die  before  I  awake......
Ciao.

----------


## mesues

Ceshtja e gjetjes se te vertetes eshte dicka shume komplekse dhe per te arritur deri atje , nje njeri duhet te pershkoje disa hapa te domosdoshem.

1) Te kete njohuri te plote rreth Zotit dhe qellimit te tij ne lidhje me njerezit.

2)Bindja per besueshmerine e kesaj njohurie te jete e bazuar ne fakte qe per momentin do te permendja vetem ato arkeologjike.

3)Venia e jetes ne perputhje me normat dhe standartet biblike.

4)Lutja ne menyre SPECIFIKE brenda atyre limiteve qe ka percaktuar vete Perendia.

Eshte pikerisht kur shohim plotesimin qe i behet ketyre lutjeve , momenti qe ne kuptojme qe kemi filluar te krijojme nje marredhenie personale me Perendine.
Nga kjo , rrjedh bindja qe ekziston vertete dicka qe shkon pertej asaj qe mund te shohim me sy, dicka qe jo vetem mund te perfytyrohet dhe te ndjehet , por mund te shikohen provat e saj ne jeten tone te perditshme.
Ky eshte momenti kur fillojme te kuptojme se jemi futur ne ate rruge te ngushte dhe unike qe te con tek E VERTETA.

----------


## skerdi

Sa  per  sqarim.   
Disa  prej  nesh  po  flasim  shume  rreth  se  vertetes,  dhe  pothuajse  gjithmone  e  unifikojme  kete  me  zotin.   Per  sa  kohe  ne  nuk  e  kemi  vertetuar  te  verteten,  nuk  e  dime  se  cfare  eshte,  nuk  mund  ta  bejme  kete  unifikim.

Ose  nqs  ndonjeri  e  ka  zbuluar,  pare,  provuar,  jetuar  te  verteten,  mund  te  na  e  thote  dhe  ne?   Nqs  po,  mendoj  se  qellimi  i  jetes  do  te  ndryshonte  per  shume  e  shume  persona.

----------


## mesues

Ke te drejte. Ti mund te mos e kesh vertetuar ndonjehere cila eshte e verteta.
Fakti qe ti nuk e ke bere nje gje te tille nuk do te thote se nuk je ne gjendje ta arrish.
Nuk dua aspak te te jap mend; thjeshte po te them nga pervoja ime personale se si nje njeri mund te provoje ose te zbuloje te verteten.

Sigurisht qe e verteta ka lidhje vetem me zotin sepse vetem ai mund te na garantoje mundesine per te qene gjalle dhe per te bere te gjitha proceset jetesore si te ngrenit , te dashuruarit , te menduarit ,etj.
Ne qofte se ne kerkojme te gjejme ndonje rruge tjeter te ndare nga zoti dhe qellimet e tij , ka te ngjare qe ato procese qe thash e me lart , do te vinte nje moment dhe do te zhdukeshin bashke me njeriun.
Pra ne nje fare menyre te kesh apo jo nje qellim te vertete ne jete , varet ne menyre te drejtperdrejte nga fakti nese jeton apo jo. Ketu ekziston nje problem sepse per sa kohe qe jemi gjalle ne si njerez me aftesi te kufizuara , e kemi te veshtire te konceptojme se si mund te zhduken mendimet tona ose vete qenia jone.Keshtu ne jemi mesuar qe ta lidhim fjalen vdekje me ngjarjet qe u ndodhin te tjereve duke e pasur te veshtire te perfytyrojme qe nje gje tille mund ti ndodhe kujtdo. Por fakti eshte se vjen nje moment qe ne vertete kthehemi ne pluhur, pavaresisht se cfare gjerash te medha ose te vogla beme kur qeme gjalle . Kur vjen ajo kohe , ne nuk mund te shkruajme me ne forum, sepse mendimet tona jane zhdukur njesoj sikur te mos kishin ekzistuar kurre.

----------


## baobabi

Shkenca i ka provuar njeriut se ai nuk i krijon ligjet e natyres porse vecse i njeh dhe kontrollon sjelljen e vet per t'iu pershtatur asaj. Individet qe veprojne kunder ketyre ligjesive me dashje apo pa dashje eleminohen.
Njeriu me kapacitetin e tij te kufizuar ne kohe dhe ne hapesire teorikisht nuk ka mundesi te perfshije universin qe eshte i pafundem.
Prandaj nje te vertete absolute ai as qe mund t'a krijoje dhe madje vertetoje.
Porse ai mund te zgjedhe njeren nga alternativat.
Te pranoje se ka nje te vertete absolute apo t'a mohoje se ka nje te tille.
Mohimi i nje te vertete absolute te vetme te con tek ekzistenca e shume te vertetave. Pra secili nga individet te kete te verteten e vet.
Duke u nisur nga kjo del se njerezit duke mbajtur secili te verteten e vet do jene pre e kontradiktave midis ketyre te vertetave dhe si pasoje keto do te sjellin konflikte midis tyre.
Duke u modernizuar teknikisht njerezit mundet qe t'a perdorin tekniken qe te mbrojne te verteten e vet nga kundershtari dhe si pasoje te eleminohen te gjithe. Kjo do ishte nje vertetim ne praktike i konceptit te  tyre mbi te verteten.
Nga ana tjeter pranimi i nje te vertete absolute nuk do t'u krijonte njerezve konflikte mbi kete problem pasi te gjithe do kishin te njejtin kuptim mbi te verteten.

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. qellimi i jetes ndryshon sipas tipit te njeriut e kerkasave te tij, e drejtimit qe kerkon ti japesh jetes,  gjerat qe njeriu vlerson e i jep rendesit e gjithashtu gjerat qe na iteresojen te gjitha keto i japin nje trejtim apo qellim jetes. nje njeri me pasion e  me deshira te medha i jep shume qellim jetes se tij. nje njeri pasiv i ngathet qe nuk ka shume prendentime e kerkesa per jeten e tij mendoje se jeta e tij nuk ka shume qellime. pra varet me cfare syri e shikon jeten tende, e cilat jan qellimet e tua per te jetura  e per ti dhen drejtim saj. Per mua qellimet e jetes time jan te marroj mjeksin tani per tani por me von qellimet   mund te ndryshojen me kohen, me interesat  e nevojat qe ke. 
te jetosh nuk do te thot vetem te ekzistosh.....
pra edhe sikur vetem te hash e te pish e te marresh frym edhe kjo eshte nje fare jete, me qellime qe te kesh gjithmon buke, uje, e ajer.....
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## berat96

Eshte e vertete qe qellimi i jetes se njerezve varet nga vete njerezit. Njerez te ndryshem kane qellime te ndryshme per jeten e tyre. 

E rendesishme eshte qe njerezit te kuptojne se cfare qellimi ka Perendia per jeten e tyre.  Perendia e krijoi njeriun qe ky ta jetoje jeten e tij per Perendine, ta doje Krijuesin e tij me gjithe zemer.

Ky eshte edhe qellimi i jetes sime.

----------

